

Are Bing's maps now better than Google's? - chrismealy
http://www.41latitude.com/post/2392122927/bing-2

======
dilap
Yowza, did they test this on Macs? Terrible full-map flickering when dragging
or zooming on Safari 5.0.3 on Mac here.

------
m0nastic
I can say that after the most recent update of the Bing iPhone app, I prefer
the mobile version to the mobile Google Maps client.

------
DrJosiah
Full-screen flicker on Chrome, edge flicker in FF. Less flicker in IE, but
slow as hell on IE.

No, not better than Google's.

